# Why did my hornwort die?



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Hornwort likes to float in a not-too-warm high-pH tank with lots of nitrates. Without these things, it will usually disintegrate.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

suggest you measure your water parameters... something's not right.

ive had hornwort floating and anchored in the gravel, both grew fine... also had it in medium to low light too...


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Aquatic Plants*



Markahsf said:


> After about 2 and a half weeks, the plant has started to turn yellow and the needles are slowly falling off. I got one bunch of Anacharis yesterday to replace it since it looked much nicer and now I feel as if the Anacharis is also going to die. I don't use ferts and I only have two 13 watt cfls. My ph is at 7.2 and the temp in my tank usually varies between 72-78 degrees. Is it because I planted it into the substrate?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello M...

Aquatic plants take weeks to get used to tank conditions. For some reason, some don't. If you avoid the demanding plants, there are some things you can do next time that can increase your chances for success: Match the lighting to the plant's requirements. Research a little before you buy and start with easy plants. 6500 K, aquarium plant bulbs, T8s and T12s are cheap and with the right fixture, you can grow about anything.

The plants I grow require macro nutrients, provided by having a lot of fish in the tank. A couple of two inch adult fish for every gallon of tank volume will do. More is fine if you want smaller fish. The plants also need a source of micro nutrients or I've heard some call them trace elements. Those are from a commercial source in dry, liquid or granules. Just dose according to the instructions and change the ferts every few months. Plants are like people, they do best with a variety of foods.

A lot of tank keepers fail their plants because they don't maintain high mineral levels in the water. You simply need to change out half the water in the tank every week. The water changes guarantee stable water conditions.

Do these things and you can grow most of the plants on the market. But, you have to do these religiously or your plants won't do very well.

Just a couple of thoughts to consider or not.

B


----------



## eddie6775 (Sep 9, 2012)

BBradbury said:


> Hello M...
> 
> Aquatic plants take weeks to get used to tank conditions. For some reason, some don't. If you avoid the demanding plants, there are some things you can do next time that can increase your chances for success: Match the lighting to the plant's requirements. Research a little before you buy and start with easy plants. 6500 K, aquarium plant bulbs, T8s and T12s are cheap and with the right fixture, you can grow about anything.
> 
> ...


Hello, I don't know how old this conversation is but I had the same problem with my tank and ferts and regular water changes solved the problem. I'm only starting out but it makes sence with plants both aquatic and terrestrial like a nice steady routine, and food. (I can only speak from experience with my vegetables though)


----------

